# Skid Steer Enclosure Pics???



## Comet

Hi 
Im seeking an enclosure for my cat 226

Does anyone have any photos they can post of their skid steer loader with the enclosures that are selling such as this below or similar?

I would really appreciate to see actual pics of these enclosures on your machines and not just the advertisement photos 

http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Cat_Cab_Enclosure_p/ace-cat.htm

And also why do they not make the nylon for the catipillars as in?;

http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid_Steer_Nylon_Cabs_p/ccm-.htm

I have always roughed it and dressed as if I was skiing in foul weather with no problems and will continue for awhile longer

Thanks


----------



## buckwheat_la

just a suggestion, we built our own cab a couple of years ago, was really not that hard to do, and if you need some advice i would be glad to help, and i well try to post some pics of it here.


----------



## Comet

buckwheat_la;896666 said:


> just a suggestion, we built our own cab a couple of years ago, was really not that hard to do, and if you need some advice i would be glad to help, and i well try to post some pics of it here.


Thanks, pictures would sure help if & when you get a chance
Im flooded with so much unforseen nonsence Im not too sure I want to tackle it but If I saw photos that can maybe change my mind 

I would buy the Nylon in a heart beat but there is no listings for Cat machines 
http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid_Steer_Nylon_Cabs_p/ccm-.htm


----------



## buckwheat_la

try norther tool, they used to carry nylon enclosures for many types of skidsteers


----------



## Comet

buckwheat_la;896698 said:


> try norther tool, they used to carry nylon enclosures for many types of skidsteers


Unfortunately no one makes these for the Caterpillar:crying:
Might have to resort to the plexi after all

would love to see some close up photos :waving:


----------



## In2toys

Here's what I want to do... I basically bought a vinyl enclosure. It works good except for the wind flips the lower panel in. I fixed that with a section of diamond plate along the bottom of the door frame. Anywho. I want to just get a piece of 1/4" Lexan, cut it to size & wrap the edges with aluminum channel to give it some rigidity as I want to install a wiper on it. I figure a wiper assy. from a rear deck lid on a mini van would work sweet. Those $850 kits look nice, But it seems kinda pricey for 3 pieces of acrylic & a wiper motor & door frame.


----------



## Kenkreger

Here is a couple I did using a NH ls150door andframeona LS 160 and on a 853 C model Bobcat
http://www.skidsteerforum.com/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabid=52&gallerypage=0&path=New Holland LS 160 Cab and Heater Install
Got tothe secondpage and look in folder "New Holland LS 160 Cab and Heater Install"

and



from this folder
http://s406.photobucket.com/albums/...eater cab install using NH LS 150 door frame/
Ken
tymusic


----------



## Comet

Great Ill take a look
thanks


----------



## In2toys

Nice work Ken, Yea I forgot to mention, look at other skids that are similar when looking for stuff. They didn't have my 6675 listed when I was looking for enclosures, so I went with an ls170 version. same skid basically...


----------



## Comet

In2toys;898473 said:


> Yea I forgot to mention, look at other skids that are similar when looking for stuff. They didn't have my 6675 listed when I was looking for enclosures, so I went with an ls170 version. same skid basically...


Is there a cross reference chart out there to match up an enclosure like you had experienced?


----------



## In2toys

Nope, I just winged it. I have a buddy with an ls170 & they are basically the same. NH made the 6675 evidently. You may check heavyequiptmentforum dot com Those guys are scary smart & they may have an answer for you on what machine would be similar enough to yours. Take measurements of your cab & measure some other machines. then look that model up. 
Something I also thought about doing is contact ss solutions & see about just buying the door & frame. Hard to say what that might save you. Probably not much... plexiglas would be cheap for the sides. The only thing I don't like about my vinyl door is lack of wiper. I thought also about just attaching lexan to the frame of my current door.


----------



## Comet

In2toys;898566 said:


> Something I also thought about doing is contact ss solutions & see about just buying the door & frame. Hard to say what that might save you. Probably not much... plexiglas would be cheap for the sides. The only thing I don't like about my vinyl door is lack of wiper. I thought also about just attaching lexan to the frame of my current door.


I just called the cat dealer to check out a door & frame, they will get back to me with a price, 
I will post that when I hear from them, might be shocking considering the prices they shot at me for a grapple and combination bucket,, 
I went ahead and purchased them from Bob cat with 0% financing, 
love the attachments


----------



## In2toys

heeheehee. Yea my deere dealer & the NH dealer as well wanted over 1000 for just the door & frame.


----------



## Comet

In2toys;898855 said:


> Yea my deere dealer & the NH dealer as well wanted over 1000 for just the door & frame.


Cats price was $1200 for a complete front door enclosure with wiper, locking door latch etc
They would install it it for $2000 in which that blew me away,


----------



## ford550

> Cats price was $1200 for a complete front door enclosure with wiper, locking door latch etc
> They would install it it for $2000 in which that blew me away,


I did the same thing last year, but I put it on myself. It only takes an hour and a half. It's reeealll easy. Don't wast the $800, use that to buy the heater or the sides.


----------



## Comet

ford550;904415 said:


> I did the same thing last year, but I put it on myself. It only takes an hour and a half. It's reeealll easy. Don't wast the $800, use that to buy the heater or the sides.


Thanks
Have any photos? 
How often do you really get to use the wiper? is it really needed? 
I remember some one saying in a thread the wiper was hardly ever used

thanks


----------



## xtreem3d

we don't really use the wipers very often


----------



## ford550

[QUOTEHave any photos? 
][/QUOTE]

Use the wiper if its raining. After it snows. We get that alot around here.


----------



## threeleaf

hey comet
we use our wiper every storm i wouldnt go with out it...
i had to buy 2 doors for my cat 246 for some reason they get all bent up when you hit it with the loader 
Allen
im ganna check at my shop i might have the last door that got bent. if its fixable its all yours
ill get back to yah later


----------



## sidthss

The wiper gets used every time I am out plowing in a storm, when it is snowing and windy, the snow melts on the windshield and it is just like driving around without wipers in your truck, when there is no falling snow it is not as big of a problem.


----------



## Comet

ford550;904415 said:


> I did the same thing last year, but I put it on myself. It only takes an hour and a half. It's reeealll easy. Don't wast the $800, use that to buy the heater or the sides.


Thanks for sharing that photo Ford550, looks really good, love that huge wiper and the door latch
Do you remember if the door came all ready assembled with the "wiper & door latch" or did you have to piece those together?

PS thanks everyone else also for their responses


----------



## ford550

Everything on the door was assembled. I just had to bolt the door frame pieces up and attached the door. You will have to do some wiring harness connections for the wiper and safety switch, but that is easy as it comes with the door assembly and is just plug and play.


----------



## crappie hunter

hello i have a door for you machine for 600


----------



## badabing1512

Thats a nice 267 you have there


----------



## snow game

There were a few on R.I. Craigs List all winter, I have been lookin for a deere or N Holland door, so let me know if you find any of those. Tip... search craiglist, first type in the search field for "all for sale", skidsteer and then type skid steer,


----------



## Comet

crappie hunter;984638 said:


> hello i have a door for you machine for 600


A little too late, thanks anyway but can you send a photo and serial number anyway?
the 600 sounds pretty decent

I had ordered a kit from http://www.fremar.com/index.html last month, I will see how it works out


----------



## Snowzilla

I have a Bobacat 753. Since I bought a snow blower. I considered the $250 vinyl cab like you can get from Northern. Then was finding things on the internet doors, side windows and things were sold before I could get. Eventually bought the rear & top windows from the Bobcat dealer. Then was going to get a door. The side windows were ridiculously expensive. The dealer let me return my uninstalled parts and buy the whole cab enclosure kit for around $1,600. It was a PIA to install. 

The problem is cab enclosure is probably going to require a heater as well. I bought an $80 12 volt heater I found on internet to get by this season. I think I am going to go ahead and spring for the factory heater because it isn't enough to keep my front window fog free.

Cab+heat sure is expensive.


----------



## Maxamillion67

I have 242 Cat SS and I ended up finding a door on Ebay, got it for $152.00. The glass was broke, but got it from Caterpillar, the glass cost around $250.00. Bought the door hinge and plates on the top and the bottom. Will have about $800.00 into the front door. I am going to use lexan for the side glass. Also one of the plowsite users advertised a Cat heater which was brand new and I bought for $350.00, so I figure with the door, heater and lexan for the sides I will have approx. $1300.00 into a enclosed cab.


----------



## Comet

crappie hunter;984638 said:


> hello i have a door for you machine for 600


Is that for a Bobcat or Catipillar? please be specific in your post
I own the Cat 226, thanks


----------



## Snowzilla

Comet;985536 said:


> Is that for a Bobcat or Catipillar? please be specific in your post
> I own the Cat 226, thanks


Have you priced a new door from CAT? Judging from Maxmillion67 posts the CAT prices seem much more reasonable than Bobcat's. I think a new door only from Bobcat was around $800. A heater is around $600-700. My door required more parts like hinges, strike latch, filler plate, nuts & bolts. I think side windows were in the $1,100+ range. It was cheaper to buy the whole kit than piecing things together for me. You might find when you add up how much you have in finding parts it might be not much less than buying a whole kit if CAT offers this. payup

The kit even had a replacement gas strut for the cab to compensate for the increased weight when tipping up.


----------



## Comet

Snowzilla;985556 said:


> Have you priced a new door from CAT? Judging from Maxmillion67 posts the CAT prices seem much more reasonable than Bobcat's. I think a new door only from Bobcat was around $800. A heater is around $600-700. My door required more parts like hinges, strike latch, filler plate, nuts & bolts. I think side windows were in the $1,100+ range. It was cheaper to buy the whole kit than piecing things together for me. You might find when you add up how much you have in finding parts it might be not much less than buying a whole kit if CAT offers this. payup
> 
> The kit even had a replacement gas strut for the cab to compensate for the increased weight when tipping up.


Yes several months ago I priced just the door through Cat
They wanted $1500 and would install for $2200 or so, just the door frame complete with wiper etc
The windows I forget what they had said
It would have been a big expense but maybe worth it in the end


----------



## Snowzilla

Comet;985569 said:


> Yes several months ago I priced just the door through Cat
> They wanted $1500 and would install for $2200 or so, just the door frame complete with wiper etc
> The windows I forget what they had said
> It would have been a big expense but maybe worth it in the end


I see. Ouch! They really got people cornered on this stuff. I guess it isn't all money waisted though since it increases resale value.


----------



## SMLCAT

When i bought my CAT 252 I had the dealer install the side window and a heater but no front door and I like the way it turned out. With the heater on low I can wear a jacket and gloves in the coldest weather and be fine. On high I have to start taking clothes off.
This way I have the maximum visibility which is important to me.


----------



## Brian Young

SMLCAT;986086 said:


> When i bought my CAT 252 I had the dealer install the side window and a heater but no front door and I like the way it turned out. With the heater on low I can wear a jacket and gloves in the coldest weather and be fine. On high I have to start taking clothes off.
> This way I have the maximum visibility which is important to me.


This is what I was originally going to do but there were a few things I thought of after. First, next year I want to put a push box on it and plow. I would imagine when in a blowing storm it might make things a bit tough to work in. Second, is just the fact that all the controls and electrics are out of the elements. I'm just thinking it would definitely preserve the machine a bit more.


----------



## mgerson

Did you post pics of the cab you built? I did not see them.


----------



## Maxamillion67

I have not posted the pictures of that enclosed cab because I have not finished it yet. I have the door at the machine shop getting it straightened. When we went to install the glass on the door there was a big gap between the frame and one sided of the window, so it needs to be straightened. Hare are some photos of my machine with the open cab and when I get the door installed I will post more photo's.


----------



## Comet

Maxamillion67;985494 said:


> I have 242 Cat SS and I ended up finding a door on Ebay, got it for $152.00. The glass was broke, but got it from Caterpillar, the glass cost around $250.00. Bought the door hinge and plates on the top and the bottom. Will have about $800.00 into the front door. I am going to use lexan for the side glass. Also one of the plowsite users advertised a Cat heater which was brand new and I bought for $350.00, so I figure with the door, heater and lexan for the sides I will have approx. $1300.00 into a enclosed cab.


You really lucked out great on that, congrats
Wish I could have came across that
I wound up getting the acrylic from fremar


----------



## Comet

Heres the acrylic enclosure I ordered from fremar.com
Its not perfect but will work

I was surprised when I seen there was an actual door handle included instead of rubber snap hooks for the door lock that their ad had indicated

It does need some type of heater in there just for the fogging issue when its damp otherwise its fine

I installed the sides as they suggested in the inside of the cab via of bending them
I will replace them someday when needed on the outside, I made up templates from the cardboard box

During blizzard conditions the snow builds up between the ropes and the acrylic making it impossible to clean and see out


----------



## Maxamillion67

*Enclosed cab*

Finally got my cab enclosed with heat on my skid steer. Here are the pictures of the finished product. End up finding some used parts on Ebay and plowsite the rest purchased from Cat. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Brian Young

Looks good Max. I'm not too impressed with our aftermarket one. It does the job but it has gaps everywhere and the door latch didn't fit at all so I had to cut the bracket and weld it back on. For 600 bucks it should be a bit heavier duty. It probably only has about 150 bucks in parts.


----------



## In2toys

I ended up finding a door on Cl for a Bobcat for $200 & cut the lower corners off to miss the cylinders when the door opens. I fabbed up a striker bolt & had to build a new latch mechanism since the original one was in an area that got cut off. I had to move the lower hinge & build new hinges to mount on the cab. I'm still in the process of moving the washer tank & will have to cut the plastic trim piece to fit & wire it up. But it should work great... Much better than vinyl. I'll post some pics when I get it finished this week.


----------

